# getting my logan 820 working



## cadusis (Jun 2, 2014)

_HELLO 
A few weeks ago after some quick deliberation I decided I needed a lathe in my shop (basement )
i look at new one the ones a liked cost as much as a car the one in my budget all had plastic gears so a found a nice used one that my  secretary's husband had for sale it worked I checked out similar on ebay and the price was better then fare $650. I got it home and started reassembling it . I am not doing a total  rebuild I just want it to work well . I had to put the QCGB together and attach it to the lathe . I got it on there and started to put some grease on the gears and the reverse tumbler bracket handle bakes off . one is on the way from ebay . I am a little concerned about powering it up the gears in the QCGB stick at some points . also the reverse tumbler bracket handle I have and the one I purchased have a locking mechanism the pics posted of the same type lathe have I single piece handle .
can anyone help me . would like to get this working soon
thanks 
john_


----------



## Mister Ed (Jun 2, 2014)

I have a 200, but am quite sure that the reverse tumbler for all the 10" lathes had a locking lever that pushed in, on the end of the handle. I think the only lathes (besides the 25XX series) that did not have the locking lever (single piece handle) would have been the 9" lathes. If you end up with an extra locking lever/plunger ... let me know.)

Can't help on the QCGB, I have change gears.

Sounds like you got a decent deal if condition is decent. I think we need pics.:whistle:

Here is a pic of the tumbler from Greg's Logan 820 Resto thread (has a bunch of info on the QCGB, as well):





Here is Redlineman's reverse tumbler (Logan 200). He made the lever.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jun 2, 2014)

If you don't already have an owners manual you should get one.   You can order one from Logan :  http://store.lathe.com/pl-06.html



> I am a little concerned about powering it up the gears in the QCGB stick at some points



Before you run the motor you should try turning everything by hand first.  If you mean that the QCGB gears may not initially engage, that is normal.  You may need to rotate the spindle by hand a bit to get the gears to align.  I was taught that you should never change the QCGB gears or the tumbler reverse under power.   

Below is the page from the parts manual showing the reverse tumbler:


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 3, 2014)

Your QCGB should turn smoothly and easily by hand, or something is wrong.  A galled shaft, damaged bushing, or missing teeth can cause damage to other good parts.  The headshaft on my 820 was "cogging" when I got it because the grease in the main bearing was so old, so I pulled the shaft and bearing, cleaned it all out, and repacked with new grease.  Now it's smooth and quiet.  I understand wanting to get up and running quickly, but take enough time to make sure your machine is right, or you can hurt it worse.  If you need help, be sure to ask.  I learned way more about mine than I expected to.  Good luck!

GG


----------



## joebiplane (Jul 22, 2014)

cadusis said:


> _HELLO
> A few weeks ago after some quick deliberation I decided I needed a lathe in my shop (basement )
> i look at new one the ones a liked cost as much as a car the one in my budget all had plastic gears so a found a nice used one that my  secretary's husband had for sale it worked I checked out similar on ebay and the price was better then fare $650. I got it home and started reassembling it . I am not doing a total  rebuild I just want it to work well . I had to put the QCGB together and attach it to the lathe . I got it on there and started to put some grease on the gears and the reverse tumbler bracket handle bakes off . one is on the way from ebay . I am a little concerned about powering it up the gears in the QCGB stick at some points . also the reverse tumbler bracket handle I have and the one I purchased have a locking mechanism the pics posted of the same type lathe have I single piece handle .
> can anyone help me . would like to get this working soon
> ...



John,

It is July and I wondered how you are making out with your logan....  I may be in that neck of the woods soon and would be happy to look at it for you.
I was friends wit ATTY Harry Smith in Moscow,  15 years ago  and his Son David was working with harry at that time.  wondering if david is still there or if he went to Florida.
If I can help you I would be happy to do it

Joe


----------

